# sterile soil



## lizzypoo33 (Jan 26, 2009)

can anyone tell me where i can get sterile soil from for my water dragon to lay her eggs in plzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
thanks a lot
liz


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lizzypoo33 said:


> can anyone tell me where i can get sterile soil from for my water dragon to lay her eggs in plzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> thanks a lot
> liz


Sterile soil BQ 

Vermiculite or Perlite available at any garden centre : victory:


----------



## lizzypoo33 (Jan 26, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Sterile soil BQ
> 
> Vermiculite or Perlite available at any garden centre : victory:


 thats gr8, thanks very much.x


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Always worth microwaving it damp for 3 or 4 minutes before use. then you know it is sterile.


----------



## lizzypoo33 (Jan 26, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Always worth microwaving it damp for 3 or 4 minutes before use. then you know it is sterile.


would microwaving work with normal compost??????????


----------

